# Random shower valve placement



## Pacificpipes

Working on an addition and saw this in the restroom.


----------



## love2surf927

Looks like its installed at tub height.


----------



## plbgbiz

love2surf927 said:


> Looks like its installed at tub height.


Yep, originally that was a tub.


----------



## love2surf927

plbgbiz said:


> Yep, originally that was a tub.


Didn't notice the placement of drain as well, dead give away.


----------



## Pacificpipes

You would think they would have moved it.


----------



## love2surf927

Pacificpipes said:


> You would think they would have moved it.


You would think. I've stopped trying to question what other guys do, new tile and bathroom, but don't bother to move the drain or valve, lol, blows your mind sometimes what people do.


----------



## mccmech

love2surf927 said:


> You would think. I've stopped trying to question what other guys do, new tile and bathroom, but don't bother to move the drain or valve, lol, blows your mind sometimes what people do.


While I agree that the valve should have been raised, I don't agree that the drain HAD to be moved. I encountered a trend a few years ago where homeowners were replacing their bathtubs with shower bases. After all, it seems people don't really take baths anymore. My point is that a shower base was available with drain outlet at end of unit to tie into existing drain location. So there really would have been no need for a h/o to have drain relocated. Besides, we don't know if relocation would have been possible.


----------



## plbgbiz

We do a lot of shower conversions. It is rare that we move the drain to the center. I never leave the faucet low. That is more of a safety issue to me.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

plbgbiz said:


> That is more of a safety issue to me.


And a sign of not giving a crap about your work...unless the user is in a wheelchair and preferred it that low. The drain not being relocated is better than how I see it done all too often with not moving the trap but just offsetting the strainer by using an 1-1/2" pressure 90° off the strainer and a street 90° to connect to the trap 18" away so now a 5/16" or 1/4" cable can't get thru. That is how I typically see tub to shower conversions. Remodelators are so damn prevalent here...thankfully.


----------



## 504Plumber

That valve is to only be operated in the early mornings when things are....


----------



## plumberpro

Or small short people live here


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

plumberpro said:


> Or small short people live here


Haha. Yup.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I can live with the off-center drain {could be trusses in the way, other supporting members, etc} but the tub valve should have been raised to 48" above floor. That just looks silly in my opinion. Standard tub valve rough-in height is 32". Quite a difference.


----------



## Pacificpipes

Haha its a house full of circus midgits.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

I also love low shower heads. Never seen so many till in stated plumbing in Texas.


----------



## love2surf927

Gryphon Plumber said:


> I also love low shower heads. Never seen so many till in stated plumbing in Texas.


Yes I see them all the time here, when a guy that's 5'6 (me) can barely stand under it you know it's too low. You see it all the time on prefabed units like they were scared to put it above the unit, I don't know.


----------



## Pacificpipes

I always put mine at 6'6". Low shower head witha low flow head is the worst.


----------



## love2surf927

I usually do 6'8-6'10.


----------



## Letterrip

Yeah. There. ^^^^


----------



## KoleckeINC

You know what else is goofy? Leaving the spout in so the customer can test the temp with their foot. I think it's called a toe tester. Saw it around a few times here in chicagoland


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

KoleckeINC said:


> You know what else is goofy? Leaving the spout in so the customer can test the temp with their foot. I think it's called a toe tester. Saw it around a few times here in chicagoland


Those are popular here in the fancier homes. It seemed to be popular in the late 70s and 80s. Toe tester is the term we use for them here, also.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

KoleckeINC said:


> You know what else is goofy? Leaving the spout in so the customer can test the temp with their foot. I think it's called a toe tester. Saw it around a few times here in chicagoland


Never seem that lol. Seen a tub/shower without a spout once.


----------



## plbgbiz

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Never seem that lol. Seen a tub/shower without a spout once.


It is actually fairly common.


----------



## redbeardplumber

What is wrong with a hand tester???? Can take more heat than a foot?? One leg off the ground and some old timer is on his AZZ... Better put the handi rails in as well then..... Stupid IMO.


----------



## Letterrip

redbeardplumber said:


> What is wrong with a hand tester???? Can take more heat than a foot?? One leg off the ground and some old timer is on his AZZ... Better put the handi rails in as well then..... Stupid IMO.


Well... Same old timer leans over into the shower to put their hand under the water loses balance and falls.

I actually use the tub spout in my master bath as a toe tester. Works for me. Toe testers have disappeared since valves now have the divertor incorporated in the spout instead of on the valve itself.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Letterrip said:


> Well... Same old timer leans over into the shower to put their hand under the water loses balance and falls. I actually use the tub spout in my master bath as a toe tester. Works for me. Toe testers have disappeared since valves now have the divertor incorporated in the spout instead of on the valve itself.


 so.....you lean down or use the foot to divert it? That's just odd....I don't like shower heads that can't be pointed away from the user. Wont stock them


----------



## Letterrip

KoleckeINC said:


> so.....you lean down or use the foot to divert it? That's just odd....I don't like shower heads that can't be pointed away from the user. Wont stock them


It's a tub. Tub spout height, so it's a short lean over. Wouldn't like it if it was at toe tester height. When the push button divertors were in the shower valve, it was a nice feature IMO.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

plbgbiz said:


> It is actually fairly common.


Learn something new every day.


----------



## titaniumplumbr

No no no guys it's that one armless guy who uses his tool to turn the shower on and off


----------

